# Post MCATians



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

HEY EVERYONE JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING THESE TWO MONTHS#laugh


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

h.a. said:


> HEY EVERYONE JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING THESE TWO MONTHS#laugh


Nothing really. Just waiting for the interview calls, and relaxing most of the time.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

same here before entry test i made a long list of doings but now list is in the air


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

learning persian


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Right now, I'm fully drained after MCAT, so going to do literally nothing for the next week atleast. 

Then, I'll take out the really long list of things to do which I made after the 12th exams i.e. watch new blockbusters, listen to all the new music hits I missed out on, play cricket in the evening with friends, keep surfing the net and waste hours & hours & hours, read all the posts in the Medstudentz lounge, help others in any way possible, improve the English MCAT material further, and start working on a thread on Preparing for the MCAT the smart way for future students  which I'll probably post in November and I would like all MCATians to contribute etc. 

I'll also start reading a list of novels I made because I love English Literature. #laugh

That's all I can think of from the top of my head right now! Pretty long...and less time (as always)

And finally, once I'm done (probably in two weeks), I'll start familiarizing myself with Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry for 1st year of med school. Because, statistically 75% of supplies occur in the 1st year of Med school. So, I definitely want to avoid it . I suggest you all should do the same. :cool!:


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great post rizwan!
I'll be chilling, applying to private med schools, waiting for responses from those med schools and the self-finance scheme, and I'll be chilling


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

good idea rizwan i think we should start a new thread about 1st year mbbs and i want you to start that whenever you are free


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great idea. So, we all should start working on that and collect all sorts of useful stuff we can find on Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry. I have heard most students complain alot about Anatomy so let's start with that. I'll start searching for PDF book versions and useful videos, documents anything. This is gonna be so awesome...let's start asap. 

Oh yeah, read the new thread on advice for new medical students. It's totally awesome!!!


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> Great post rizwan!
> I'll be chilling, applying to private med schools, waiting for responses from those med schools and the self-finance scheme, and I'll be chilling


Best of luck and hope you get into a good medical college. Inshallah you'll hear good news really soon! Be optimistic because you've done your part of the equation, now whatever happens is destined to be and will be for your own good, so don't lose hope and have faith. All will go well.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

#happy#happy


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

rizwan94 said:


> Great idea. So, we all should start working on that and collect all sorts of useful stuff we can find on Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry. I have heard most students complain alot about Anatomy so let's start with that. I'll start searching for PDF book versions and useful videos, documents anything. This is gonna be so awesome...let's start asap.
> 
> Oh yeah, read the new thread on advice for new medical students. It's totally awesome!!!


start the thread i have some material and want to post that


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

did anybody have list of good fictional books


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

MBBS classes start from the 13th of December,had so many plans but as I heard of this date I've just delayed everything.
h.a I'll suggest Hemingway's The Old man and the sea and The Alchemist by coelho.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you. i will definately try them


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

My personal favorite: the Harry Potter series lol 
also check out Angela's Ashes. and My Sister's Keeper


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i have read harry potter series some thousand times i love that. i will definately check out books you recommended keep doing that bcouz i hardly need a day to finish a book


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol that means you've got tons of free time


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

no doubt i have


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm going to start the thread tomorrow (INSHALLAH) because my two weeks are up and I haven't watched films instead read lot's of books (really happy). 

A question, what should I name the thread? Introduction to Medicine..Medicine fundamentals for new med students or sth like that? I can't think of a good topic. 

Till now I've found some videos on Succeeding in Medical School, and clearing 1st year of Med school. Plus I have some material on basics of Anatomy and Physiology (which I'll have to type, but since we're free, it's doable) and a PDF version of Introduction to Physiology. All of these are suitable for new med students like us. But, honestly, we have a really long way to go and I think all of us should contribute. So, share your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

h.a. said:


> did anybody have list of good fictional books


Here's my list of good books in my opinion, 
War and Peace (Leo Tolstoy) I've just read part 1, but it was really nice. I plan to read all the parts. 
Fathers and sons (Ivan Turgenev) Well, sort of a political type.
Crime and Punishment (Fyoder Dostevesky) Superb, the best I've read
Wuthering Heights (Emily Bronte) Unique
Animal Farm (George Orwell)
Seven Pillars of Wisdom (reading it now, haven't completed it, but I like it)
Portrait of a Lady (Henry James- Wow)
The Pickwick Papers (Charles ****ens) Satire, a good read, but high standard of English
Prisoner of Zenda (Anthony Hope) The beginning of the Prince and Pauper.

Well, these are some I can think of from the top of my head right now.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey rizwan, here's a link that might be helpful: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=b72b3a50dd1ccb4f&id=B72B3A50DD1CCB4F%21105

it's got files on the basics of medical subjects.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to start the thread tomorrow (INSHALLAH) because my two weeks are up and I haven't watched films instead read lot's of books (really happy).
> 
> A question, what should I name the thread? Introduction to Medicine..Medicine fundamentals for new med students or sth like that? I can't think of a good topic.
> 
> Till now I've found some videos on Succeeding in Medical School, and clearing 1st year of Med school. Plus I have some material on basics of Anatomy and Physiology (which I'll have to type, but since we're free, it's doable) and a PDF version of Introduction to Physiology. All of these are suitable for new med students like us. But, honestly, we have a really long way to go and I think all of us should contribute. So, share your thoughts and opinions.


Everyone...don't forget us BDS students too!!!


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to start the thread tomorrow (INSHALLAH) because my two weeks are up and I haven't watched films instead read lot's of books (really happy).
> 
> A question, what should I name the thread? Introduction to Medicine..Medicine fundamentals for new med students or sth like that? I can't think of a good topic.
> 
> Till now I've found some videos on Succeeding in Medical School, and clearing 1st year of Med school. Plus I have some material on basics of Anatomy and Physiology (which I'll have to type, but since we're free, it's doable) and a PDF version of Introduction to Physiology. All of these are suitable for new med students like us. But, honestly, we have a really long way to go and I think all of us should contribute. So, share your thoughts and opinions.



How about "Medicine for starters"   
Anyway i'm really looking forward to this thread of yours especially the Anatomy part.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

h.a. said:


> did anybody have list of good fictional books


Try all books by Dan Brown they are all my favorites I have read them like 50 times and started Angles and Demons again today


----------



## veiledfantasy (Dec 24, 2010)

SdrA said:


> Try all books by Dan Brown they are all my favorites I have read them like 50 times and started Angles and Demons again today


Dan Brown's novels are certainly not my cup of tea. The guy would see a conspiracy theory in a bowl of cornflakes. I have no problem with unrealistic fiction but Dan Brown expects you to believe that the 'facts' given in his books actually exist. 

Try Kazuo Ishiguro. He writes brilliantly. For fantasy, try J.R.R Tolkien or Diana Wynne Jones. Suzanne Collins's The Hunger Games too, if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

veiledfantasy said:


> Dan Brown's novels are certainly not my cup of tea. The guy would see a conspiracy theory in a bowl of cornflakes. I have no problem with unrealistic fiction but Dan Brown expects you to believe that the 'facts' given in his books actually exist.
> 
> Try Kazuo Ishiguro. He writes brilliantly. For fantasy, try J.R.R Tolkien or Diana Wynne Jones. Suzanne Collins's The Hunger Games too, if you haven't read it yet.


J.R.R Tolkien is one of my favorites but I'm more a fan of Sidney Sheldon, Dan Brown type stuff. Will try Kazuo Ishiguro now, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks guys i will inshahallah try all books you have suggested stay blessed


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

rizwan94 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to start the thread tomorrow (INSHALLAH) because my two weeks are up and I haven't watched films instead read lot's of books (really happy).
> 
> A question, what should I name the thread? Introduction to Medicine..Medicine fundamentals for new med students or sth like that? I can't think of a good topic.
> 
> Till now I've found some videos on Succeeding in Medical School, and clearing 1st year of Med school. Plus I have some material on basics of Anatomy and Physiology (which I'll have to type, but since we're free, it's doable) and a PDF version of Introduction to Physiology. All of these are suitable for new med students like us. But, honestly, we have a really long way to go and I think all of us should contribute. So, share your thoughts and opinions.


It's a great idea and would be amazing if you can actually form a strong base for all three subjects. 

Just one question, where will you post the thread? In Pak Medical schools forum or Medical Students forum? Because right now, all of you are between both! Just a thought, but then again, post it anywhere you think is best! 



SdrA said:


> How about "Medicine for starters"
> Anyway i'm really looking forward to this thread of yours especially the Anatomy part.


I would suggest this topic too.  Plus, I'm eagerly awaiting your Preparation for MCAT the smart way.


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys, just give me one more day. Loadshedding lasted nearly whole day yesterday also everyday there is new schedule of loadshedding .Today, I'm just arranging the info I've gathered in a presentable manner because I've got too much information and will start the thread here in Pak Medical School info forum when I'm done and if there isn't any loadshedding. And the thread topic will be Medicine for Starters as suggested by member Sdra. Appreciate it and I like it!  

P.S. Next time, I'll not announce my plans, something always ruin it! (Same thing happened while preparing English thread) Ironic!


----------

